
CPUBoss – Compare CPUs to See Which Is Faster - rayascott
http://cpuboss.com
======
JohnTHaller
I use CPU Boss and CPUBenchmark.net to compare CPUs. It's especially handy
when you're comparing newer and older processors. Often, a newer "Pentium"
processor using better fab can outperform an i5 from just a couple years ago.
So, that great deal on an i5 laptop advertised in deals of the week email you
got may not be such a great deal.

